# Help Identify



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

At .50 theirs a coral I need the name of.






Thanks.


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

pipe organ?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Goniopora....


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks ..Thats the 1 Dieing on me...


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Chromey said:


> Thanks ..Thats the 1 Dieing on me...


That's what they're good at in captivity.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Live and learn...


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Chromey said:


> Live and learn...


yep. Pretty much. We all do it sooner than later


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Take a gander at this thread too: http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=23166

It might help some.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Ive started feeding, But no way will i have No3 @ 20ppm +


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I wouldn't advocate it either, but the thread should set you in the right direction to either save this one, or help keep your next one alive. Some good links there too to do some further research.


----------

